# 3.5" HDD troubleshooting



## theterminator (Sep 29, 2015)

I have a WD Caviar Green 500 GB drive which is not booting up properly. I'm getting error message "A disk read error occurred. Press Cntrl+Alt+Del to restart" 
I have tried running chkdsk c: /r from repair options from a disc but nothing happened. When I try installing a new version of windows then that HDD is not showing up in the window where all drives show.


----------



## dekaron (Sep 29, 2015)

Is the HDD showing up in BIOS?


----------



## DK_WD (Sep 30, 2015)

theterminator said:


> I have a WD Caviar Green 500 GB drive which is not booting up properly. I'm getting error message "A disk read error occurred. Press Cntrl+Alt+Del to restart"
> I have tried running chkdsk c: /r from repair options from a disc but nothing happened. When I try installing a new version of windows then that HDD is not showing up in the window where all drives show.



Hi [MENTION=166916]theterminator[/MENTION],

Based on your post, it may be a HDD issue. I’d like to check with you, did you make any current changes in PC? Have you tried to connect the HDD to another PC? Could you give me more details about that? For the meantime, I’d suggest you some basic troubleshooting steps that may help you to solve the issue.

1) Try to connect with different port on same MOBO. 
2) Try to use it with a different SATA cable.
3) Try a different HDD to make sure that the problem is with the Port and not with the original disk.
4) And lastly, check the power management in Windows or the BIOS menu as well to see what all options are on and which ones are off due to power settings.

To confirm that the HDD is working properly and there is no hardware issue, then try to connect HDD with another working computer as a secondary or storage drive, and run the Data Lifeguard Diagnostics in the system to test the HDD condition.

Please refer to the link below for Data Lifeguard Diagnostics: 

Support Answers

If the result is bad or the HDD is not detectable, so I’d suggest you to proceed for an RMA.

Hope it helps.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 1, 2015)

dekaron said:


> Is the HDD showing up in BIOS?


No it's not showing up in boot menu in bios .


----------



## theterminator (Oct 1, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi [MENTION=166916]theterminator[/MENTION],
> 
> Based on your post, it may be a HDD issue. I’d like to check with you, did you make any current changes in PC? Have you tried to connect the HDD to another PC? Could you give me more details about that? For the meantime, I’d suggest you some basic troubleshooting steps that may help you to solve the issue.
> 
> ...


Those are very long tests. I guess I'll try them on a holiday as I rarely get time. Thanks anyways


----------



## DK_WD (Oct 2, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Those are very long tests. I guess I'll try them on a holiday as I rarely get time. Thanks anyways



Hi [MENTION=166916]theterminator[/MENTION],

Sure, let us know the result.

If the problem still persists, we will try a different troubleshooting steps.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 2, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi [MENTION=166916]theterminator[/MENTION],
> 
> Based on your post, it may be a HDD issue. I’d like to check with you, did you make any current changes in PC? Have you tried to connect the HDD to another PC? Could you give me more details about that? For the meantime, I’d suggest you some basic troubleshooting steps that may help you to solve the issue.
> 
> ...



I have performed all tests you mentioned now. 
1. Connected to different port and it didn't work
2. Switched to different sata cable & also different power port but same result
3. I do have a different WD Blue 1TB which is working fine.
4. Power management is also fine, every other device works fine in different setups. 
Actually the problem started with Windows 10. While booting the screen would go black and nothing will be visible neither anything will happen. In such case, I tried start up repair options using windows disc but to no avail. Finally I had to format the system drive and do a fresh install. The system worked for a couple of boots until it came to it's present state.


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2015)

The HDD was getting bad and that's why you faced such issue with win 10.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 3, 2015)

topgear said:


> The HDD was getting bad and that's why you faced such issue with win 10.


Isn't the black screen a common issue with windows 10?


----------



## DK_WD (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=166916]theterminator[/MENTION],

Based on the troubleshooting result, it's a HDD issue. If the HDD is still under warranty, I suggest you to proceed for an RMA. For RMA service, 
you may refer to the link below:

Support Answers

For more information about warranty support, you may visit to Support Answers 



> Isn't the black screen a common issue with windows 10?



The black screen issue is might be the cause of compatibility with the latest version of OS to old version system drivers.


----------

